# Sillkies Hen or Roo?



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Silkies are in my opinion the hardest breed to sex, I've tried feather sexing, and haven't been successful.

I've learnt a few different characteristics which are more pronounced comb and lobes for a Rooster they also tend to be slightly bigger. 
Hens can appear a little rounder in shape.

























The buff is in my opinion a rooster and the other two are hens. 
This is strictly my opinion as I said they are hard to sex until they either crow or lay an egg.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

stance has alot to do with it too, how they carry themselves, i have a comparision photo but its on the other computer-


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> stance has alot to do with it too, how they carry themselves, i have a comparision photo but its on the other computer-


I'd be very interested in your findings, I love these little chooks.


----------

